# Kangoo Camper Amdro Conversion



## peterfowden (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi all. Thought I'd post a few pics of our Kangoo MPV with it's Amdro Boot Jump removeable camper conversion.
The bed is 6ftx 4ft or you can use it U shape to give standing room (bending room).


----------



## Neckender (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice van very neat indeed.

John.

Oh and welcome!


----------



## chubadub (Jul 26, 2012)

:welcome: nice :drive:/:sleep-027:


----------



## peterfowden (Jul 26, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks,
we are down sizing would you believe from our Romahome Duo 15ft 7  to this Amdro conversion for our Kangoo MPV 13ft . Its supprisingly comfy and you can fold it into the boot and still use all 5 seats. Most of all only 1 lot of tax,insurance,mot's and repairs. It'll fit the berlingo's mpv and doblo mpv aswell as the kangoo mpv
Regards Peter and thanks for the welcome


----------



## walkingsoul (Jul 26, 2012)

What do you use when you want to cook something or make a brew?
Portable stove?


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice van! :banana:


----------



## Viktor (Jul 26, 2012)

Great to see what works for you as I'm sure plenty of people would say 'hey i can do that too'...:welcome:


----------



## peterfowden (Jul 27, 2012)

*Cooking*



walkingsoul said:


> What do you use when you want to cook something or make a brew?
> Portable stove?



Hi,
there is a 2 burner spirit (bio alcohol) stove Cookmate 3100 (these retail about £200 but is included in price of £1185,used in boats etc as safe no leaking pressurised gas)in the pull out draw. If the weathers bad the stove comes out of the draw and 1 of the side cushions is removed to boil a kettle inside.  Peter
Sorry I've removed the link didn't realise I shouldn't post them here


----------



## walkingsoul (Jul 27, 2012)

Ah right I like how the cooker pulls out very good.


----------



## peterfowden (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes it's clever. I've watched the designer progress over the last 6 years until he seems to have got it just right now. Although there is always something that could be tried differently or added too.
Peter


----------



## Firefox (Jul 27, 2012)

Very neat van; I also liked Kangooroo's Kangoo camper and also her own conversion on a Kangoo panel van.

Very mobile too, and you can cheat those height barriers. Extended winter camping would be a hassle for me in these. I did car camping for 15 years and it is a pain to keep on getting dressed sitting or lying down. But in the summer when the outside becomes your lounge, they are great.


----------



## peterfowden (Jul 27, 2012)

*Awning*

To be honest the reason we are selling our Romahome Duo and changing to this is we don't do enough overnighters. Mainly its a day van we need so the Amdro is great for that aswell as being able to use it as a 5 seater car without taking anything out. We've sent off for a tailgate awning by Packashack (sorry removed link)  to give us somewere to change or use the loo. There's no poles and it just hooks over the tailgate so we'll see how that is.


----------



## Firefox (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes, perfect for a day van, beach van, or fishing trip vehicle. But still has some overnight capability too.


----------



## Ems (Jul 27, 2012)

peterfowden said:


> We've sent off for a tailgate awning by Packashack - Home to give us somewere to change or use the loo. There's no poles and it just hooks over the tailgate so we'll see how that is.



Looks nice, its smaller than my van but looks well planned out!  I like the idea of the packashack, just been on their website and see they do one for a T4, could work for me, I could use it on the back of the T4 with a solar shower as I can't fit a shower inside! :banana:

Happy camping


----------



## peterfowden (Aug 13, 2012)

*Packashack*

A new addition to the Amdro camper is our Packashack tailgate awning. No poles just hooks over tailgate. Tighten up with elastic cord. Peg down sewn in ground sheet. A clip to each rear wheel 4 suckers to take out loose. 5 mins max you have a handy space for changing, porta loo, enough room for 2 fold up chairs. Don't think it would withstand gales but easy to take down in 30sec if you need too quickly £104+£9 del. Folds up smaller lighter than adverage sleeping bag.


----------

